# hacked by godzilla



## laurette (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm a french student and I have a problem with my computer. A message appears "hacked by godzilla" in my navigation bar of internet explorer. I have windows XP and my knowledges in computer are poor.
Please help me to find a solution because on others forum, I don't understant what they do.
Thanks for all
Lau


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF:smile: 

What anti-virus, firewall, security programs do you have installed on your computer?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at: Hacked By Godzilla - Virus Fixed

Another page with some solutions: http://www.able2know.com/forums/about87979.html


----------

